# [ODMP] Oklahoma City Police Department, Oklahoma ~ October 20, 2005



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

A Sergeant with the Oklahoma City Police Department was killed in the line of duty on October 20, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17916*


----------

